# Need help



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

Hi every one, iam new here I bought a 2004 350z not long ago. But i dont know which model is it. IS it coupe or enthusiast or performance or touring or track??? 
I got traction control , cruise , leather no navigation no heated seats, the car came with no manual. SO please some one help thx


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lather = touring...


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

Blank said:


> lather = touring...


yeah leather but i got no heated seats and no nevigation still touring?? 
thx man


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Leather an no heated seats sounds like aftermarket leather, I assume you got it used?

Is it automatic? If so it cannot be a Performance or Track.

If it has TCS but not VDC then it narrows it down to Base/Enthusiast/Touring auto. If it has cruise control then it is not a base so it sounds like you have an enthusiast model.

If it has VDC then it could be a Performance/Track/Touring manual, to be a Track it would have Brembo brakes and Rays wheels.


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

westpak said:


> Leather an no heated seats sounds like aftermarket leather, I assume you got it used?
> 
> Is it automatic? If so it cannot be a Performance or Track.
> 
> ...


its 6 speed it has cruise and it has TCS 17's

this is mine its exactly the same and this is the seats i have http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=31864&item=4548450026&rd=1


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

silv350 said:


> its 6 speed it has cruise and it has TCS 17's


Then my friend you are the proud owner of an Enthusiast model.


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

westpak said:


> Then my friend you are the proud owner of an Enthusiast model.


check the link above this car I have it is touring

another question how fast is my car? 0 - 60? 6 seconds or 5.4?????


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Well unless models have changes since I got mine, they are lying which is not new for a dealer. That could be aftermarket leather. The touring with a 6 speed manual tranny comes with 18 inch wheels and VDC not just TCS, it also comes with the BOSE sound system which has a cassette player and 6 disc CD changer built into the head unit and that is not what is on the ebay listing, so they also have an Enthusiast with aftermarker leather.

As for 0-60 times various magazines did between 5.1 and 5.4 secs.


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

westpak said:


> Well unless models have changes since I got mine, they are lying which is not new for a dealer. That could be aftermarket leather. The touring with a 6 speed manual tranny comes with 18 inch wheels and VDC not just TCS, it also comes with the BOSE sound system which has a cassette player and 6 disc CD changer built into the head unit and that is not what is on the ebay listing, so they also have an Enthusiast with aftermarker leather.
> 
> As for 0-60 times various magazines did between 5.1 and 5.4 secs.



what model do you have? whats VDC???


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

I have an Enthusiast.

The VDC is Vehicle Dynamic Control, when it senses the car starting to spin it applies brakes and cuts throttle to keep the car from spinning.

TCS is only to keep the rear tires from spinning.


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

westpak said:


> I have an Enthusiast.
> 
> The VDC is Vehicle Dynamic Control, when it senses the car starting to spin it applies brakes and cuts throttle to keep the car from spinning.
> 
> TCS is only to keep the rear tires from spinning.



how can you tell if you got VDC????


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

so any body know ? can any one get a carfax report for me?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

silv350 said:


> how can you tell if you got VDC????


The button to turn off and on will say VDC instead of TCS as if you have VDC the button controls both functions.


----------

